# NSW: Georges River - New PB flatty of 97cm



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Got an early start in the Georges and onto the water by 6am. Took a few poddies long but was keen to try some new lures acros the flats at high tide.... not much interest. This spot fishes better after the outgoing tide gets moving a bit. Ventured to some shallower water and picked up a 45cm flatty and numerous little reddies on my VX35. Just after the flatty my line with the Strikpro prawn gets one of those hits that slowly pulls the trolling rod back but with no bouncing(sign of a good fish). I pick up the rod and set the hooks and feel some movement on the end. Steadily gaining line, the fish feels heavy but cooperative until it gets a few metres from the yak. Then a short burst of drag sings and I feel some head shakes up the line. A few more short burst and some changes of direction and I'm thinking it could be a jew. Ten minutes or so until I get it off the bottom...put the rod in the holder and got the other line in. Up she comes...a massive croc that looked over the metre on first glance and no sign of the lure. Way too big for the net! Took a bit more coaxing to the surface and first attempt with the lip grips has her headbutting the side of the yak. Second attempt and I get a hold of the bottom jaw and slide her up onto my lap. Lure was engulfed and she was thrashing around so I pedalled 100m over to a waterfront lawn and put her up on the lawn to try to get the lure out. Took a quick snapon the lie detector and she came in at 97cm (beating the PB by 1cm!) The lure was way down caught on gills but I jiggled it out remarkably easily. Took her down to a concrete slipway and started swimming her back and forth for about 5 minutes or so. She had some blood coming out under the gills but it cleared and she gave a massive headshake. She was ready to go. I unlocked the grips and she swam off a metre or two and sat on the bottom. I tried to get some pics with my underwater camera but the visibility was pretty bad. I watched her for a few minutes before giving her tail a push with my little paddle. She slid off into the depths with that big tail swishing side to side. I was spewing I didn't have a mate out with me this morning as I would have loved to take some good pics with her. Anyway, it was a new PB and not quite the magic metre but bloody close. I was also glad that I upgraded my leader to 14lb as I was sick of losing lures to weed. The lure copped a pounding with 4 of the six barbs bent. After that I had to get down to my son's last Nippers day before Chrissy so I headed over closer to the car. On the last drift I picked up another cracking fish on the only live poddy left. This thing went ballistic and span out of the silicon landing net on the first 3 attempts. She went 72cm on the lie detector and went back in after a quick snap. Only one for the table but a top morning with two fish over 70cm and back in the car by 10am.


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

well done bud, glad she swims again.
you will have to update your sig now..lol


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Welldone! Some fantastic fish!


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow they are huge. I also got a PB on friday but only 60cm ish. Love eating Flathead but love watching them swim free more. Well done .


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

That's 1 quality lizard. Nice work on the capture and the release.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You've beeen getting some great fish Rob, That magic meter mark sure is a tough one to crack regardless that is one hell of a croc.


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice lizard! Well done on lettin' the big momma go!


----------



## fishodude (May 26, 2007)

That is a top effort there.
Well done and hopefully you crack the magic meter soon


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

97cm's :shock: :shock:


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like theres some nice fish in the Georges. I wonder how old that flattie must have been to get to 97cm. I hear they can live up to 9 years.


----------

